# Bếp gá hồng ngoại là gì ? Ưu và nhược điểm của bếp gas hồng ngoại



## vietmom (4/9/18)

*Bếp gas hồng ngoại đang ngày càng phổ biến hơn trong mỗi căn bếp của mọi gia đình. Thế nhưng bạn đã thực sự hiểu dõ về loại bếp gas này chưa, hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá những điều thú vị nhất của bếp gas hồng ngoại 2018.*

Một trong những loại bếp gas đang phổ biến nhất trên thị trường hiện nay, và là dòng sản phẩm có thể sẽ là một cột mốc lớn thay thế hoàn toàn những dòng bếp gas truyền thống đó chính là “Bếp gas hồng ngoại” . Vậy bếp gas hồng ngoại là gì ? Chất lượng có tốt không ? Ưu và nhược điểm của thương hiệu bếp gas này như thế nào ? Hãy cùng mình tìm hiểu điều đó qua bài viết dưới đây.

*Bếp gas hồng ngoại là gì ?*
Bếp ga hồng ngoại là loại bếp sử dụng khí gas kết hợp với công nghệ đầu đốt hồng ngoại làm từ sứ Ceramic hay gốm để tạo ra một nhiệt lượng đủ cao để chế biến thực phẩm. Nhiệt lượng này được bếp ga hồng ngoại sử dụng đốt nóng đầu đốt để tạo một lượng bức xạ hồng ngoại ở cường độ cao, từ đó giúp tăng hiệu suất chế biến thực phẩm một cách tối đa. Bề mặt của đầu đốt bên trong bếp gas hồng ngoại thường có rất nhiều lỗ nhỏ li ti để giúp phát xạ nhiệt ở phạm vi rộng hơn.




​*Đánh giá ưu và nhược điểm của bếp gas hồng ngoại*

*+ Ưu điểm của bếp gas hồng ngoại*

Tiết kiệm gas và thời gian chế biến sản phẩm
Nhiệt lượng do tia sóng hồng ngoại mang đi không bị môi trường bên ngoài hấp thụ gây hao hụt như các bếp ga thông thường. Do đó, sản phẩm sẽ tiết kiệm lượng gas tiêu thụ lên đến 37%. Đồng thời, nhiệt độ tia hồng ngoại mang theo có thể lên đến gần 1000 độ C, giúp cho việc chế biến thực phẩm nhanh hơn rất nhiều so với bếp gas thông thường.

An toàn khi sử dụng
Thực chất trong quá trình sử dụng không hề có sự xuất hiện của ngọn lửa trên bề mặt đầu đốt, việc làm nóng nồi chảo là nhờ vào nhiệt lượng phát ra từ đầu đốt nên sẽ không gây cháy nổ, thậm chí không làm đen đáy dụng cụ nấu. Không những thế, do khí ga đã được đốt cháy hoàn toàn và chuyển hóa thành nhiệt năng nên sẽ không sinh ra khí độc NO, CO từ đó giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe của những người thân yêu trong gia đình bạn.




​
Đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ
Hầu hết các sản phẩm bếp gas hồng ngoại đều có thiết kế sang trọng, hiện đại, mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao. Ngoài ra, bếp gas hồng ngoại không tỏa ra khói trong suốt quá trình sử dụng,. Vì thế bạn sẽ không cần lo lắng vấn đề khói tỏa ra lúc nấu ăn sẽ làm ố màu trần nhà.

*+ Nhược điểm của bếp gas hồng ngoại*

Đầu đốt không được bền
Đầu đốt làm bằng gốm, sứ ceramic rất giòn, nếu bị vật nặng rơi trúng hay chịu tác động của ngoại lực có thể dẫn đến nứt, vỡ. Bên cạnh đó, chúng thời có tuổi thọ không cao. Thời hạn sử dụng chỉ khoảng từ 3 đến 4 năm. Tuy nhiên giá của đầu đốt mới cũng không quá cao, người tiêu dùng không cần quá lo lắng về vấn đề này.

Giá thành cao
Bên cạnh thiết kế sang trọng, giá thành cao hơn so với các sản phẩm bếp gas giá rẻ thông thường. Theo đó, người tiêu dùng cần cân nhắc vấn đề tài chính trước khi quyết định lựa chọn cho mình một chiếc bếp gas hồng ngoại.



​
Dễ làm cháy, khét và khó vệ sinh
Nếu người dùng không quen thao tác sẽ dễ khiến thực phẩm bị cháy, khét do nhiệt độ của đầu đốt rất cao. Song song đó, bề mặt đầu đốt được thiết kế với hàng ngàn lỗ nhỏ li ti dẫn đến việc vệ sinh làm sạch sẽ mất nhiều thời gian

*Có nên mua bếp gas hồng ngoại về sử dụng không*
Thông qua phần ưu và nhược điểm của bếp gas hồng ngoại ở trên chắc có lẽ các bạn đã rút ra được cái nhìn tổng quát về sản phẩm này rồi phải không nào. Việc lựa chọn, quyết định mua một chiếc bếp gas hồng ngoại còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố, nhu cầu sử dụng, khả năng tài chính,…

Nếu bạn có nhu cầu chế biến thực phẩm nhanh, tiết kiệm thời gian và nhiên liệu thì sản phẩm này chắc chắn là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Ngược lại, bởi vì giá thành tương đối cao so với những sản phẩm bếp gas thông thường, nên vấn đề tài chính có lẽ là một điều mà nhiều người tiêu dùng cần cân nhắc kỹ trước khi quyết định mua.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

